# Epson 8100



## Ross-in-Georgia (Dec 23, 2009)

I recently purchased a Epson 8100. I have not purchased a screen. The question I have is I plan on mounting the projector at 16'. Is it possible to use a 106" screen? My room is 16' wide and 20' deep, Ceiling heigth is 8'7". I will be only using HDMI to connect. Below is all my equipment.

Epson 8100
Onkyo TX-NR807 Reciever
Onkyo DV-BD507 Blue Ray
Directv HR-23 HD DVR
Mirage OS3-FS Front L/R Speakers
Mirage OS3-SAT Rear and L/R Surround Speakers
Mirage OS3-CC Center


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

At 14'7" throw distance you can shoot a 150" image on a 16:9 screen. So 106" is easily obtainable. Look at your 8100 manual and there are some tables.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Try this calculator:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_8100-projection-calculator-pro.htm

It lets you play with throw, zoom, and screen size setting for different light levels and applications.

Good luck.


----------

